# English Premier League on TV



## Bonglebear (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi,

I was told that there would be an announcement last week on who has bought the rights to broadcast the football matches but has that been undecided still? 

Does anybody know for sure? I have the basic osn entertainment package with Du and am holding out to upgrade to a sports package till this is decided.

Also, will it have English commentary?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Paul,

Abu Dhabi Sports has it in English commentary and you can subscribe to the channel for approx 40dhs per month.

You can also get it through E-Life with Etisalat via their package but I do not think you can get it from OSN.


----------

